# Paragon Paths?



## SteveC (Nov 29, 2009)

My group just asked me about this one...so I thought I would ask about it here. The players book mentions the Spellduelist and Master of East Wind/Master of West Wind paragon paths. Since the adventures have reached Paragon level, I'm wondering if there are plans to release the paths. I have some ideas for the group they might find useful, but one of my players really liked the sound of the spell duelist, so he wanted to see what the official one looked like. Any thoughts?

--Steve


----------



## calfeld (Dec 3, 2009)

My players are likewise very curious.  It would be great if we could get some information before they hit 11th level.  

c.


----------

